
Avoiding Burnout as an Ambitious Developer - chmaynard
https://stackoverflow.blog/2020/01/13/avoiding-burnout-as-an-ambitious-developer/
======
xupybd
I think I may have experienced a little of this. Made it to work everyday but
it took every bit of will power to do the most basic of tasks. It's starting
to lift now but I don't ever want to go there again.

The thing I don't get is while it had been over 5 years since I took a real
holiday I wasn't working the same number of hours as my work mates. I had a
brief peak of 80 hours a week + other commitments. Then I just didn't really
recover. Took my first long holiday and my productivity is coming back.

------
chousuke
I've been experiencing similar exhaustion, and the problem is that even after
your workload goes away, the effects may linger.

Recently I've managed to turn things around for myself by nearly eliminating
carbohydrates from my diet during a short break from work (which also resulted
in me eating less). I can _feel_ the change. It's allowed me to lose some
weight and start exercising again, so hopefully I can maintain this.

It was an easy change to make, really; before, feeling hungry was a painful
state that I had to remedy. Now, it's just my body telling me I should
probably eat. My goal for now is to burn some fat, so I choose to ignore the
feeling and maintain some calorie deficiency. I do try not to starve myself
though.

I think if anyone's suffering from similar trouble, experimenting with your
diet is an easy and low-effort way to hopefully get started on recovery.

